# Need a side dish, a appetizer or a desert ?



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Years ago, when I lived in Miami the Cubans made Plantain (I'm sure they still do:yes My first was in Guatemala. These resemble a Banana in shape only. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantain The key is to let it get ripe, like a Banana going bad..All BLACK.

Ways to cook.
In a pan, place 1TBL spoon of Olive Oil, 1TBL spoon of butter, and 1TBL spoon of sugar. Heat and this will be a crystal glaze. Place sliced Plantain in pan, fry both sides. I like mine a little darker then most.

Fry sliced in a deep fryer till golden brown, or to suit you. Place on a rack, and a option is spread a little sugar over it. (shown on the bottom right). 

Also they can be baked, boiled or broiled, but it's too hot to turn on the oven.

I like it with Chinese, over Yellow Rice, in fact I ate it for breakfast. Those on the rack will be gone by 5PM, I'll grab one off the rack during the day when in the kitchen. By the way, it's hard to find ripened, so plan ahead. Mine was bought green (all we could find) (as shown in Wikipedia) and it took a week to ripen.

Ready to peel and cook tomorrow....


What is left of two....


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

If you buy them in a bunch, leave them connected. They will ripen faster. Also if you put them in the fridge they will ripen faster for some reason or another.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Last time I had them was at a Cuban restaurant in Key West and I have to admit they were good.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

The bomb!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I've had them before and they are great just wasn't sure how to go about preparing them


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

We lightly salt them as we do the unripened platains.

A little sweet and salty triggers some good sensations...

Brent


----------

